# Gander Mountain Opening Store in Fargo!



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Heard it on the news this morning. 65,000 sq ft.

Finally some competition for Scheels :lol:

Supposedly they hope to have it open by the end of the year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nate, Any word on where it will be??


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

They said south of I94 in SW Fargo on a 7 acre lot.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Haha. Say goodbye to the monopoly Scheels.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I think it is good that scheels is going to have a little more competetion. I don't know who has been in a GanderMountain but I have been in the new one in Lakeville and don't really care for a lot of there hunting equipment. Much of it is low quality & slightly over priced. I like the selection of high quality, high end hunting equipment that scheels has and wish we could get another competitive store of the same caliber in North Dakota. 
If I did a lot more camping and paintballin you can't find a better store than GanderMountain.
Also they have a great ice fishing selection!!
:2cents:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Nate said:


> They said south of I94 in SW Fargo on a 7 acre lot.


in the vicinity of the Red River Zoo


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I got a confirmation from one of my friends that said they will start building this spring and it will hopefully be done by October.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I could care less, I buy almost all of my hunting stuff locally at Gerrell's in DL. If they don't have it on stock, you can bet Larry will order it for you. Their prices might be a little higher but I would much rather spend it at home than somewhere else.
At least that way I am helping the owners who live locally, not some big fat cat in a city four states away who could care less about anything but his 25 or 30 stores spread across the map.

cootkiller


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I've probably spent more at Gerrells in DL than at Scheels & Cabelas combined -

Lately I can walk thru the big stores & not see anything I really want or need :huh: The stuff I may want is not nessessary or way too expensive - I'm a tight wad in many respects & shop for stuff on sale 

Fishing stuff probably Walmart in DL

Booze & Grocery's DL (April to November)

I'd live in DL any day over GF - it has everything a guy needs or close enough to get in Fargo GF - Minot or Bismarck

DL Gerrells could use more space for their Hunting & fishing stuff & display it better - But I have got good deals there - things like Binoc's hunting clothing

I wish someone had a factory Outlet store for Hunting- fishing stuff - really good deals on carry overs - seconds - blemished - refurbished - returns etc etc etc - You would think it would do a huge business at Xmas & Sept Oct Nov. with all the hunters coming thru here :-?

About the only reason I go to Cabelas any more is once a Month I go buy a Lottery ticket for the next 8 draws - but soon I will be able to do that most any where :roll:


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Cootkiller! Are you some sort of hippy? Spend your money where it counts, Buy Bulk and Save... Its people like you that are probably teaching young kids the wrong things out there! Get your act together! I just bought 1200 decoys for next season. And i'm going to put them all in your backyard! See what Larry has to say about that! :sniper:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

No, not a hippy. Just a good ole North Dakota boy who still believes that a little loyalty and small town pride still go a long ways.

I see that with your intellectual level (low) that you would probably NEED 1200 decoys just to get a duck or two to come anywhere near your spread.
That is just plain sad. When good ole farm kids that have been doing it all their lives can get it done with 3 dozen and a call or two.

How does that equal out- you pay about what? $400 per pound of duck/goose meat.
Ha ha ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Are you buying 1200 more next year when you find out that no matter the number if you don't know how to set them up it won't matter!
HA ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

And you just go ahead and set up on my tightly posted backyard and I will be adding those confiscated decoys to my rummage sale come next fall.
Hee hee hee hee.

cootkiller


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

cant wait to see how this one shakes out. :roll: grow up boys


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Coot Boy, Glad your not a hippy! Being a Good Ole Boy from ND probably means you live in a little suburbanite house in downtown Devils then, which would also mean that you probably painted your house green cause you think you are some sort of Sioux Hockey buff. As for the No trespassing signs, I'm sure your dads farm is posted tight. But I guarentee I can still get permission on it. You're probably the kind of guy that lets your wife shoot your deer and moose for you anyways! If so, does she have any sisters? How many decoys did you say you had? 3 dozen? or was that the total number of Coot your wife has shot for you? :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While Coot and I ussally do not agree on may things his stating the fact that he is willing to support a local business should not be made light of. If all of us would be a little more concerned over what we buy where we buy and who we buy it from, our manufactuing sector would be stronger our small towns would be more prosperous and generally all would be a lot happier.

For the first time qudo's Coot!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How could anyone be against spending money in your home town!!!???
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
Just trying to stir the pot I imagine.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those small town sport shops get rich of off me buying shells, when I run out on a hunting trip. :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Gerells (SP) has saved my hide once or twice in an early morning run from Lakota. They carry winchester supremes if you can afford em, pretty good I thought.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Coot hats off to you I sometimes think I am the only guy that buys his gear from gerrells,your right if we don't support the local business's they won't be there when we need them. I also buy alot of stuff from home of economy shells and such. Larry goes out of his way to make you happy.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Patterar, if that is even a legitimate handle,
I never said how many decoys I HAD, only how many I NEED.

You really gotta let the envy go. Breath in the good, out with the bad.

Yes, she has a sister and she is far too good for you.
I need not let her shoot MY deer cause she gets her own tag. One day I hope to get a moose tag, but this year it was all her.
You are obviously just talking out of your a$$ to try to get a rise and that is fine and all. You have however lost all credibility because what you have said is so STUPID.

HA ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

:lol:

cootkiller


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

So your wife did shoot a Moose for you! How many did she miss first? She must be alot more fun than she probably looks! What did you say her sister's name is? You need to just settle down over there a little bit. Maybe you belong in a Fly Fishing Forum or something relaxing, I'd even take you and your wifes's sister. I've always been a great judge of character so don't be upset I was able to pinpoint yours.

I'm all for keeping it local, but next you'll want the non-residents to hunt in another state and forget about spending there money at Larry's too. Settle down... You should go have another cigarette before you reply this time (I told you I'm a good judge of character).

Think about that FlyFishing Offer... But I suppose you'd rather drink Amstels and cut holes in the ice??? :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey!!! Welcome patterar

You sound like you really know coot ???

I kinda like having his warped perspective around here

In many senses he is a typical DL landowners (kid) - But he has come around to see our points also

anywho it's good to see someone else who can somewhat keep him in check :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You mean besides his wife, right Fetch?

Ah, the local v. national debate...been going at it regarding this topic on another forum.

I can't get an 8 wt. fly rod in VC. I go to Cabelas.com. I can't get flytying materials in VC, I buy them up here in GF at Cabelas. I don't want to pay nearly $6 for shotgun ammo in VC for upland hunting in the fall, I pick up boxes for me and my friends at Fleet Farm for $3.99. I can get most of my fishing tackle from Larson's in VC, and that is where I shop for most of my day-to-day needs on the river. Good prices good people, and I appreciate that...BUT...

I have always been a firm believer in Adam Smith's invisible hand theory, that each person does what is best for them, in the economic scheme of things. If local operators don't have what I want, or are more expensive, I have to go elsewhere. This is the evolution of modern business, and everyone is in competition with everyone else. Internet, phone orders, catalogs, overnight shipping, etc. These are the elements that are changing the face of business. Add some Darwin theory to it and eventually only the strong survive.

Go to www.madtoms.com - see what Case Plastics has done from a once little plastics producer, who advertised on the internet, started a website, and now can have your baits for you in three days or less. An example of a company that has survived and thrived in the new business world.

I like supporting the little guy, but I'm all for getting what I want too.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

As far as my wife's looks, you can just ask njsimonson , he saw her at the DL Fishing tourney. And why should I be embarrassed that she got a moose tag, you really gotta let the envy go. I know deep down you wish you were cootkiller but hey, get on with your life.

It appears that birds of a feather stick together. It is good to see that patterar has found someone with the same mental apptitude so early on in his stay here at nodak. You and Fetch make a great pair.

I still don't get how my wife's shooting a moose is a slam to me, again showing your mental ineptness.
Anyone who takes fly fishing over ice fishing is obviously a degenerate who can't handle the rigors of being a North Dakota outdoorsman.
What, can't handle the cold, or are your biceps only strong enough to support a real fishing rod.

As far as your earlier comment on access to my dad's land. No way, I know that one for a fact.

And I am still right about shopping at home.

FYI FETCH,
Patterar is a hunting and fishing guide, so I guess you aren't that good of a judge of character. You probably know him, he guides out of Lakeview and Woodland.

Sorry I went off a little but personal attacks bug the pi$$ out of me.

cootkiller


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll vouch for that. :wink: Never seen a fox go moose hunting...musta been a sight to see! 

I dunno...coot, you gotta put me on some fish, I've been flycasting a bit myself as of late. But the fish in the Hyslop gym at UND haven't been biting well...can't figure them out, maybe I should put a fly on!?! :huh:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Give me a call or PM me. I think I can put you over a hole on devils lake that might have some perch under it, if anything else I will just have to twist Bubba's arm to get him to give us a tip or two.
Jighead has my cell number, so does hustad, give me a jingle.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

As much as Coot and I disagree on things I have to ask what does his wife shooting a moose have to do with anything? Good for both of them as it must have been a thrill to shoot a moose. What do these personal attacks on Coot have to do with Gander Mountain? I agree with helping out local businesses when I can and the lakes is the prime example. We will go to the local stores for things rather than wal-mart if I can down at the lakes.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Good call Eric on supporting the local businesses. Especially out in NoDak where customers could be few and far between. I'd gladly pay a little more to keep the local guys in business. Another good point on the personal attacks... What the *#@% is going on lately? I've been on this site for a while and it's been getting worse evrey day. I gess that's just my .02.
DB


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank You Eric and Duckbuster,
I know I retaliated but I am sick of the personal attacks just because they see the name cootkiller.
We all need to continue to support our local guys or one day they won't be around and everytime we need something we will have to make a special 90 mile trip just to get it.

cootkiller


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok Coot... You got me... Oh hold on, no you didn't!!! I don't even live in ND... A guide for Lakeview or Woodland?? Obviously not a good judge of character.

I just go to ND to shoot YOUR ducks and tease the locals. Have you ever been out of ND? Its a big world out there... Lots of things to see and do! Maybe your keeping it a little too local. Broaden those horizons!

As for the Guide service, I'll guide you anyday of the week. We probably would get along much better than you think. The problem is that I couldn't guide you unless it was on a Trout Stream floating down a Mountain River with a flyrod in one hand and a PBR in the other. But like I said your always welcome... Just bring your wifes' sister... What was her name again? By the way, I think its great your wife shot that Moose... Must be a damn good Woman... Did you find her out of the personals in Lumberjack Woman?

Fetch Good to see ya! Hey Coot Boy, Have another smoke! :toofunny:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

On personal attacks - they're gettin' old.

Yeah, on moose - that must be fun just to go along on the hunt, let alone shoot.

On small town businesses, I like to support them when they have what I need, and it is always nice to get some local help when you are visiting a new area, that help alone can sometimes make up for higher priced tackle.

On the corporations like Scheels, Gander Mtn. Fleet Farm and Cabelas, I like that I can get whatever I want through the internet and the mail in just a few days or I can shop their stores and compare prices and save some money.

I can't wait for Gander Mtn. to open, it should be an exciting store.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The only problem I have with Gander Mt. coming to fargo is that it will take even more of my time now. Do you ever just find yourself walking around a hunting store aimlessly, knowing you don't need anything but you just continue to spend time there? Really not a big fan of GM, but I haven't looked at their stuff for a few years. It'll be nice to get another hunting store in town though.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

870 I know what you mean. I think I am going to venture up to Cabelas this weekend to wander around the store for a few hours and help my winter fever. Does anyone know if the summer fishing stuff is out yet???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hell I am proud as can be that my wife shoots ducks and geese. If she shot a moose I would send her picture to CNN. Finding, shooting, and packing a moose is a huge accomplishment! I support the ma and pa shops before the big guys anyday!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey 870, you know you never really don't need something. We can always justify our purchase to ourselves and then hide them in the garage for a few months, and then the wife thinks it has been there for years!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Djleye- I know what you mean about justifying purchases and then being forced to hide them in the garage for a few months!!! My wife left yesterday for Vegas with her friends for the weekend... Let's see, where can I hide the 30 new bigfoots I bought yesterday?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have found it easy to hide most things but my wife did figure out I have more foots than I started with, I need a storage garage with only one key!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:



> Hey 870, you know you never really don't need something. We can always justify our purchase to ourselves and then hide them in the garage for a few months, and then the wife thinks it has been there for years!!! :lol: :lol:


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

A great job opportunity for some of the fargo guys. Jones and I work at Cabela's in EGF. What up. 8)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Plus, Jone's bro runs a gander in the cities and he gets a good discount.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Pj any Idea which Gander in the cities? I used to work in Maple Grove and still have some friends that are working at some of the other stores.
DB


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, Patterar sneaky little bastard. I guess I have to eat my words, you would have permission to hunt the 'Pride Lands', hell you know I would even take you out.
And when am I getting my decoys back from Wyoming. :wink:

Glen just couldn't keep a secret last night about you pulling one over on me. He got a pretty good laugh out of it too.
Oh well, if you can't laugh at yourself, who can you laugh at.
Here's to Coot getting bamboozled, see you this fall patterar, you gotta buy the first round. :beer:

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

Thats Great! Thanks alot Glen, that bastard can't keep anything to himself... I thought the best part of that is when you identified me as a Guide at the Woodland...

Trav- I'll buy the first and last round for sure! But you have to bring your wifes sister!! What was her name again? See ya in the Fall, unless you can get us on the Snows this Spring! Hint Hint... :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

CK, something tells me from the give it/take it department, you had this coming, and looks like it was a good one. By the way, call that dead-beat brother in law of yours and tell him to walk my moose steaks over!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes sir patterar, I can probably get you on some snows this spring, keep in touch and I will let you know when they get here, probably still a couple weeks away.

Buiede,
You mean he hasn't given those to you yet. Tell you what. I will be in O'Kelleys tonite as I will be down for the Boys Class B Tourney. I will bring a few packages with me. Look me up. I'll be the one with the big mug of Amber Bock.

cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

ck, no can do. Today is my last thirty-something birthday, and gots fam plans. But, if you're going to be in town for the weekend, give a shout and we'll hook up another time. Will PM with the cell #.


----------

